# (Verkaufe) Bedienpanels für SPS Maschinen von Festo, Moeller Klöckner und UniOP



## Intruder0001 (13 Mai 2011)

*Bedienpanels für SPS Maschinen von Festo, Moeller Klöckner und UniOP*

Hallo

habe hier von 4 Bedienpanels die ich gerne verkaufen möchte.
Die Panels wurden gereinigt, auf einwandfreie Funktion getestet und mit der aktuellen FW bespielt.

1x Festo Touch Panel FED-1000 wie UniOP eTOP33C
1x Moeller MI4-150-TA1 mit Gillenkirch Front 100%OK wie UniOP eTOP12
1x UniOP eTOP20B
1x UniOP CP02R-04
1x UIM06 I/O Modul I/O Board 20DI/20DO +  8(4)AI/2AO (programmierbar)

Preislich macht mir ein faires Angebot 
die Geräte müssen bei mir aus dem Lager raus 

Bilder und weitere Fragen 
am besten per mail Intruder0001@gmx.de


Danke


----------

